# camperstop book



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi

Does anyone know when the camperstop book will be available to order 

Thanks


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We have stopped using the books. Now use the DVD from campingcar-infos.com. so much easier to use as we always have the laptop with us.
www.campingcar-infos.com


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*book*

I dont think ill manage French 

Takes me all my time to read English LOL


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

When i bought my new sat nav last year from vicarious books it had the camperstop locations already loaded. You still have to glance at the book thought but worked great in france.

just thought id mention it...

Phill


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Have you tried their web site or emailing them?

http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/index.php


----------

